# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  modifier la couleur et le police d'un String

## mitoubra

salut 
je veut afficher une chaine de caractere sur un JPanel al'aide de l'instruction

 g.drawString(mon texte,100 ,10);

mais le pbm que je veut modifier la couleur et le police de la chaine mon texte

esque c possible 
merci d'avance

----------


## visiwi

Salut,

Oui, c'est possible :



```
g.setColor(Color)
```

et



```
g.setFont(Font)
```

Ou quelque chose du genre, car je cite cela de mmoire.

----------


## guigui5931

La javadoc est ton amie. Il y a une mthode setFont et une mthode setColor pour l'objet Graphics.
Cela dit a me parait un peu crade d'crire directement sur un Panel, tu devrais peut tre passer par un JLabel (mais tu as peut tre un bonne raison de le faire).

----------


## mitoubra

pour le javadoc ou puis je le trouver svp ?

merci beaucoup c'est rsolu

----------


## guigui5931

Ici C'est la liste de toutes les classe et mthode de l'API standard. Je ne comprend mme pas qu'on puisse dbuter le java sans l'utiliser.

----------


## visiwi

javadoc :

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/

----------

